# Upper control arm price



## JohnDeereGreen (Jan 13, 2011)

Got a 98 ford ranger amd was wondering the roundabout price that replacing the upper control arm and ball joint for the drivers front side would be? Thanks yall


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

no DIY? it's not that bad... as far as you have control arm out, you can either hammer ball joint out and replace yourself, or take to most tire shops and such, and they will replace it for you.
unless control arm is busted. but the new one should come with ball joint pressed in anyway.
from Ranger experience, ball joints don't have zerks in them. do yourself a favor, install zerks yourself. ball joints, tie rod ends. pack them up with good grease. you'll never have bad joint again.

oh, and should you decide to DIY, replace bushings on BOTH upper and lower arms. it's about same labor to get both out. will snug up suspension greatly.


----------



## JohnDeereGreen (Jan 13, 2011)

I was planning on doing it myself...but have never heard of 'zerks' before...what r those


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

oh, it's old timers talk:laughing:.

grease fittings.
you can buy a box of them for few bucks and drill a proper hole in ball joint or such, screw it in, pack with grease, and be happy. i had really badly squeaking driver side ball joint, did this - never heard squeak again:thumbup:

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Grease_fitting


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a very quick perusal of the internet shows a ball joint is somewhere around $20-$30 (there are a couple different part numbers possible). They are pressed in. Autozone loans a ball joint compressor you can use to remove and re-install the new balljoint. I think Advance Auto parts does as well. 

Is there a reason you were asking for the entire control arm? Is is damaged? Bushings in decent shape?


----------

